# German shorthair litter this spring



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

My bitch is starting to show sign of going into heat. So here is some info about thie litter.

The dogs are SGT Bosco Barracus SH x Dixie Highways Booze Runner JH. 

The stud is a very nice finished dog. He has a Senior Hunter title and is at the Master level but I haven't been to any tests for well over a year. He has been OfA'ed Good and has been DNA'ed. He weights 52lbs. He is a medium range dog and is the easiest dog I have ever trained. This dog is great on wild birds. My training partner and hunting partner is a 63 year old AKC judge. He is a wirehair guy, but is always commenting on how great my dog is and especially on wild birds. 

The bitch is a nice little bitch. She is a very natural dog and has a very high drive. She weights 45lbs. She has a Junior title and she is at the Senior level. I ran her once in Senior right after she finished Junior and she failed because on the retrieve she would not give me the bird right away. She was just over a year old then and was all natural. What I mean by this is, I did not do yard training or anything like that. She pointed the 4th bird she was ever on and held until I got there, she backed naturally, and she has a natural retrieve. I had her hips checked and sent in but have not got the certification back yet. I will have this before the litter is here. The vet said they looked fine. 

I think these dogs will produce some high drive meduim range dogs. I think they will have alot of natural point. backing, and retrieving. These dogs are very healthy, tough dogs. What I mean by this is I have had dogs in the past and now that are always at the vet. Either it is something with their skin or this or that and these 2 never go to the vet for nothing. 

The pups are going to be $500 and the deposit will be $100. If the breeding does not take or if I have a small litter the deposits will be refunded. 

If you want to see these dogs in action you are welcome to check them out anytime. 

Here is the dogs and the pedigrees. 

http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=184

http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=366


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Theres that handsome fella again!!!! I wish I could have another one...But I have a housefull now, just don't have room for another birddog just yet. Good Luck with your litter...

BA is just a "dude"....


Hawk


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohiogsp
Thanks for the comments on my breeding post it's a tough decision 

Your bitch and mine look very similar

I'm still considering a deposit

very familiar with the Dixieland breed and this should be a fine litter of pups
Goodluck
geowol


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the complments guys. These dogs go back to Dixieland Rusty alot. 

Dixieland rusty = once in the 3 gen. on the bitch, once in the forth, and twice in the fifth and once in the sixth. Then once on the forth of the stud and once on the fifth on the stud. 

Thats 7 times in 6 generations.

Geowol, this stud does go back to Moesgaards also here is his 5th generation.

FC Brown's Mighty Streak 
FC Direct's Fin Line 
FC Mac The Knife 
FC Moesgaards Dandy's Dee 
DC Erick Vom Enzstrand 
FC AFC Brown Ls Spot 
FC Grecthen's Pride 
FC Checkmate's Dandy Bo 
CH Clasmbras Gold Mein
Fc Dixieland Rusty "HOF"


----------

